# Carbon Fiber Casting Platform---2 pounds!



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Guys,

Here are some photos of my first prototype for a 100% carbon fiber casting platform.  I have since made a few design changes to make it less expensive.  The size is 28x22 (rear and front width) x 20 length x 16 tall.  It weights 2 lbs as compared to 15lbs and 11oz for a Birdsall Marine.

Early estimates as for cost around $400.  I am trying to get it to around $350--no promises. Time consuming to build so that it is super strong.  The platform is photographed in a raw state.  I have not trimmed radius corners on the leg brackets or applied the finishing coat of epoxy to give it that deep, rich shine.  Please give my your feedback.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Joe... You are the MAN!! So as your official east coast representatives, me and Garry get one to test out, right??


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hummm. Let me perfect it and we will work some thing out. I will keep ya posted on progress. It is sweet.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmmmm let me guess..next is a carbon fiber skiff--weights 6 lbs-cost $30,000 perfect rig for catching carbon fiber redfish.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nah----I will leave the boats up to Pugar. He does a good job. But I would like a Carbon Fiber Redfish


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like you have been playing with some good ideas. I like the platform a lot but black would not be fun to handle in sun. Probably could not stand on it bare foot. You might be able to fry eggs on it. Maybe make it a bit concave and use it as a wok.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes. I agree, I was planning to cover in a decking foam for that reason.


----------



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like that really has potential. Like one of the others said, it would have to be painted white or similar color. Other than that it seems like it should work. It would need a bit of field testing.

$400 is a fair price once if it lasts etc. The alluminun ones run $300+ and if there is that much wt difference it is a good deal.

Graham


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

give on to the tater for testing


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Exactly, I had no idea he was 360 lbs until he confessed Saturday night ;D. I an over-engineering it for weight and shear forces. That is the hard part.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Put me on your mailing list!!! I have a tank for a front casting platform... this looks VERY intriguing!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> give on to the tater for testing



so wrong.... ;D
make that 2 I owe you


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Exactly, I had no idea he was 360 lbs until he confessed Saturday night ;D.  I an over-engineering it for weight and shear forces.  That is the hard part.



you simmer down over there joewelbourn.....maybe it is time for me to go on a diet...... :-/


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

better be good, I'll hold your push pole hostage ;D ;D


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, that thing looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Just a tip...

Laying the fabric at a bias (45 deg) will help it drape a little smoother around the edge radius. Also keep all edges at a 1/2" radius or larger, otherwise the cloth will resist conforming to the edge. That may mean building up a thicker edge around the platform perimeter ~ <1". Vacuum bagging would help the cloth conform, but adds some complexity. Resin infusion would be even better.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go Joe...Looks like you're on to something! Dave


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I agree on your advice. I made a breakthrough that reduced the time and material. The next prototype will feature that production-oriented improvement. These platforms are very time consuming to make. I am trying to cut that time down and simplify without sacrificing looks and strength. I think I have it down now. Thanks again for the advice. I am always open to advice, ideas, and criticism. That is how we learn to be better.

Joe


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

give it to me to strength test. I have a way of breaking stuff that aint sposed to git broke.


----------



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

Joe
I was looking at the pictures again, and I am thinking that you may have trouble where the legs attach with the two bolts. I think the side to side stress will make the bolt holes get loose. 
If a guy is standing on the platform in any type of waves, you are constantly shifting from side to side, and this will likely loosen that set up.
You may want to look at rouding the legs in, or maybe putting in a small triangular gusset on each leg.
I only have the pictures to form an opinion, but that is what jumped out at me.

Just hoping to help in the long run, as I am interested in buying one.

If I haven't explained this right, I may be able to send you an email with a picture of what I am trying to get across.

Thanks Graham


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Graham. I understand. That is exactly why I am style working on a few modifications. My biggest engineering challenge is shear force (for the non-engineers--side to side force). Thanks for the advice. I am still working through a few design/engineer scenarios to make it 300% over engineered.

And yes, diets are good for ANYONE (including myself) hoping to get their boats in skinnier water 

Joe


----------



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

Joe
Do you have a time frame as to when you will have the next prototype ready? I am hoping to be down in the Keys around the end of July and if you had a field tested model or demo ready by then, I would be interested. 
I will be down again in Oct.
Thanks Graham


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Graham,

I am working on the casting platform now. I am testing a few different construction methods for strength and production feasibility. I expected to have it ready by mid-July, maybe sooner. I will keep you posted. I want it to be 100% before I begin to sell units.

Joe


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

let me try one out for a couple weeks. If I don't break it, noone will.
I have been accused of being a bull in a china shop once or twice in my life. [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me perfect it and you will be a test pilot for 30 days. Until I find out you are the one who placed a chunk of ice in my lap as I slept? :-? ;D

Thanks for the help!!

Joe


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Joe had one of his tiller extensions at the capt mel gathering last night, after a close inspection all I can say is its light, strong and beautiful craftsmanship. thumbs up Joe.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Let me perfect it and you will be a test pilot for 30 days.  Until I find out you are the one who placed a chunk of ice in my lap as I slept?   :-?   ;D
> 
> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> Joe



Anything I can do to help Joe, just let me know.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you Eric for the kind words. I enjoyed the conversation and it truly is a small world. (Eric lives on a road named after my family---where 3 generations of my family grew up as Florida Crackers---salt of the Earth farmers living off of the land.) We should get together someday and wet a line. 

Dean, I will call you once I am ready for field testing. You are officially a member of the Carbon Marine family. 

Joe


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

UPDATE:  Here is the carbon fiber casting platform I will test for a few weeks then start shipping to those who have PM'd me.  I made some significant changes after watching alot of you guys eating at the Brandon tournament.  Alot of you ain't little boys any more.  Just kidding.  I did want to over-engineer my work.  

The biggest change is the lack of stainless bolts and brackets.  I will just say, the new method is much stronger and more pleasing to the eye.  Also notice the side tie-downs.  This allows you storage and hatch access under the platform.  I am not crazy about the white feet, but most decks are while and these will not mark a deck.

The new "beefer" casting platform weights 5 lbs 3 oz as seen in the photo (Birdsall is 15 lbs and 11 oz).  I calcualte it will hold 400-450 lbs of active load and 500-600 of dead weight.

The dimensions are 23.5 rear width x 16.5 front wide x 21.5 length x 15.5 height.  Some people have asked me to make it square---no problem, I can do that.

Price: $359 with painted white on the top surface or $379 for SeaDek or an over-the-counter Awlgrip color on the top surface.























































This fellow weights 230 lbs.  









I welcome any feedback. Ping Lil Tate, I need some testing done.

Joe


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

nice work Joe! Much better than the first pics you posted. Your getting pretty damn good at working with that carbon.......you should get into making bikes!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

It sure is purty, but I will squash it like a bug....


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice finish joe 

lil tate do you need a camera boat to film you on joes proto?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> very nice finish joe
> 
> lil tate do you need a camera boat to film you on joes proto?



tru dat...
when we goin....


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

cant this weekend but I'm up for the next fri,sat,sun any or all is good with me 
let me know when joe ships it down


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

lets plan on it, with or with out the platform, I want to have another day like we had a couple weeks ago, man was thar sweet.


----------



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

Joe
That sure looks a lot stonger.

Are you going to use a standard ss turnbuckle to hold it on the deck?

Graham


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe, that looks pretty dang sharp!



L.R.


----------



## TM (May 31, 2007)

Joe,
That looks great! Maybe that will improve my luck from your deck. Thanks again for the 4th of july trip. Your rig is cool and we saw a whole lot-o-fish! That was my first trip to weedon island and I can't wait to go back.

TM


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys.

Answers: Yes I will use a standard Stainless Steel turnbuckle on each side.

TM---Weedon Island!!! Did you peeked from under the blindfold? Just kidding. Ya, I put more Redfish Mojo in this one.

Thanks LR.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok who wants to earning $150 to go fishing?

I am now recruiting 4 members to my Carbon Marine Field Test Crew (aka FTC). I want to make 4 carbon fiber casting platforms that I will sell for $200 (a significant discount over my regular price of $349) in exchange for beta-testing responsibilities. You will test the platforms in exchange for the discount. 

I need the field data and do not have a problem selling the platform at this price to gather that data. In exchange, I ask that you commit to sending me a collection of 20 unique photos of you and your friends/family using the Carbon Casting Platform catching fish and a 2-3 page journal of your notes about how you used it and what you like or dislike about the platform, including any problems, suggesiton, or comments within the 30 days of taking possession. If you happen to break a unit during the 60 day test period, under "normal" use, I will correct the design flaw (if any) and replace it free of charge. 

The first 4 guys to call me and commit get a slot as a FTC and a Carbon Fiber Casting Platform. Dean, Eric, Gary call me. You guys have asked to test in the past. I am posting on CG as well

I welcome any feedback: positive or negative.

Joe


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Will it hold me for sure?
I can't go tumbling over into the water off of it in Flamingo.  Ask Eric Alvy how big some of the sharks over there.  Scary big.
[smiley=eek2.gif]


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

It will hold you *AND* Dave if you guys like to cuddle-cast. :-* Just messing with ya. Just kidding. A little Manatee Hammock humor for ya. 

I would like to set one up and get 4 guys standing on it (like Stiffy did when they had about 5-6 guys hanging from a push pole). I conservatively think it can hold 500lbs. But, we have test, hence why I am making this offer. I want you to squash it like a bug :-? : But I am willing to make a side bet you can't . 

Are you in on out Big Guy? They are going fast.

Joe


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

May I make a slight suggestion? Change the name from (Field Test Crew - FTC) to (Field Acquisition Test Crew or FAT CREW) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, It's about time all this taco bell has paid off some how!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I think when posting on the Maverick forum this morning I cut out the photo links. Here are the photo links. Sorry guys.























































This fellow weights 230 lbs.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

NICE 

Any updates....
Is that the final version...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Update: Carbon Marine's Domain name expired :-[


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Noticed that myself... [smiley=hmmm.gif]

What's he want for one of those anyways...
I wouldn't mind havin' one, minus the CF legs...
I'd rather see SS or alum legs... Too much CF with the legs done, I think.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

*NOTE TO SELF*

"Self" reread original post for informative information... [smiley=lolwsign.gif]


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.carbonmarine.com/

Joe is the man, great guy to deal with..!


----------

